# Some of my rats



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Hope these come out ok, first time posting pictures here. These are some of my rats.

Sylvester relaxing.









Stanley, new baby rat in the quarantine cage.









Igor peeking out the door, Blizzard having a snack.









Sydney, showing the two hearts on his tummy.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Sylvester looks like a tough rat :lol:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awww, they're soooo cute!!!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

i have the same twisty bird ladder  The ratties are cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG HEARTS ON RATS!

I had one heart rat with a heart on his back:









I miss him so much T_T


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cute ratties! My old rat beavis had an "!" on his back, it fit him well, lol.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

My rat Raz has a tiny spot on either side of his pee pee....not as cute as a heart but unusual nonetheless


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

nice ratties


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the hearts on that rat.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I also love the hearts. Rats are too cool.


----------

